# Clear Flag Alert on Angry Birds Seasons



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't figure out how to clear the #1 alert on Angrybirds Seasons, the original one for iPhone. I have it on my iPad and clear it. I'm one of those people that has to clear alerts as soon as I see them. If anyone knows how please let me know.


----------

